# Tickly cough in the 2ww



## Peppermint76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi I had 5day transfer on Monday and I have had an annoying tickly cough. I have had it for a couple of weeks it is the remainder of a bad cold I had. Is the any cough sweet that are safe to have just to stem the tickle? As I know that the embryo would start implanting soon and I don't want to stop it or make it harder with this cough!
Thank you
Peppermint xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Coughing won't affect implantation so no need to worry about that. Try something plain such as simple linctus or glycerin, lemon and honey for your throat (often quite hard to shift a tickly cough though   )


----------



## Peppermint76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Maz


----------

